# RFDTVHD



## bluegras (Jan 31, 2008)

i just got done talking to someone at dish network and trying to get RFDTVHD and this what they told me

Welcome to DISH Network Chat.
(03) HYtechf6 Martin P.X2Q: How may I help you?
Allen Culver: good morning Martin how are you doing this morning
(03) HYtechf6 Martin P.X2Q: Very Good Morning.
(03) HYtechf6 Martin P.X2Q: I am doing Great.
(03) HYtechf6 Martin P.X2Q: Happy New year to you.
(03) HYtechf6 Martin P.X2Q: How are you doing today?
Allen Culver: You too i stayed home last went to bed early so i did not stay up and watch the new york party
(03) HYtechf6 Martin P.X2Q: I understand.
(03) HYtechf6 Martin P.X2Q: Thank you for your wishes.
(03) HYtechf6 Martin P.X2Q: How may I help you today?
Allen Culver: i wanted to ask you this morning and it is still early for me that i noticed that you added OWN to dish network what is not broadcasted in HD?i will be joining Dish Network real soon not today i just wanted to ask you this question this morning
(03) HYtechf6 Martin P.X2Q: I'd be happy to assist you with your request.
(03) HYtechf6 Martin P.X2Q: I am very sorry to inform you, presently we don't have any update about the same of adding the channel in HD, if we have any such things in future, that would be intimated to you through commercials.
Allen Culver: i am on the dbstalk forum and this what they got listed for the update 189 DHLTH Discovery Health renamed OWN Oprah Winfrey Network (119° TP 17 SD Instant Order)
189 DHLTH Discovery Health renamed OWN Oprah Winfrey Network (72.7° TP 1 SD MPEG4 Instant Order)
885 DHLTH Discovery Health renamed OWN Oprah Winfrey Network (119° TP 17 SD)
885 DHLTH Discovery Health renamed OWN Oprah Winfrey Network (72.7° TP 1 SD MPEG4)

Allen Culver: the SD means it is only available in Standard Televison
(03) HYtechf6 Martin P.X2Q: Okay.
Allen Culver: just a suggestion when you launch a new channel such as OWN please pick it up in HD
(03) HYtechf6 Martin P.X2Q: Sure, your feedback would be values.
(03) HYtechf6 Martin P.X2Q: Valued.***
(03) HYtechf6 Martin P.X2Q: I can submit a request to our programming department on your behalf.
Allen Culver: that will be allright with me i wanted to ask you will you be adding some new HD Channels real soon
(03) HYtechf6 Martin P.X2Q: Thank you.
Allen Culver: such as RFDTVHD
(03) HYtechf6 Martin P.X2Q: I am afraid, as presently we don't have any updated for the same, I cannot give you wrong information, I can submit a request to our programming department on your behalf and ensure you that if any such changes it would be intimated.
Allen Culver: i am a huge bluegrass music fan and there is a tv show on that channel called the cumberland highlanders show and i know many of us bluegrassers would like to see that channel added onto dish network in HD
(03) HYtechf6 Martin P.X2Q: I truly understand you.
(03) HYtechf6 Martin P.X2Q: We offer RFD TV in HD.
Allen Culver: do you
Allen Culver: ?
(03) HYtechf6 Martin P.X2Q: Yes.
Allen Culver: where is it listed on your website i know on channel 231 in SD only
(03) HYtechf6 Martin P.X2Q: It is available on channel number 9398.
Allen Culver: please list it on your website that you have RFDTV HD
(03) HYtechf6 Martin P.X2Q: Sure.
(03) HYtechf6 Martin P.X2Q: It was a pleasure assisting you! Do you have any more questions for me?
Allen Culver: this would be a great idea for us when could we that be listed on your website
(03) HYtechf6 Martin P.X2Q: Okay
(03) HYtechf6 Martin P.X2Q: You can check that details on the below URL:
(03) HYtechf6 Martin P.X2Q: http://www.dishnetwork.com/premiums/other/default.aspx
(03) HYtechf6 Martin P.X2Q: Is there anything else that I can assist you with?
Allen Culver: so you are actually have RFDTVHD
(03) HYtechf6 Martin P.X2Q: Yes.
Allen Culver: who would i need to contact to get RFDTVHD listed onto your website?
(03) HYtechf6 Martin P.X2Q: It is already updated on the website.
(03) HYtechf6 Martin P.X2Q: You need to add it additionally, there is an fee of $3 every month.
(03) HYtechf6 Martin P.X2Q: .
(03) HYtechf6 Martin P.X2Q: Do you have an account with Dish network?
Allen Culver: not yet
(03) HYtechf6 Martin P.X2Q: We'd love to set you up with DISH Network service. There is a sales department that specializes in finding the best programming and equipment to meet your needs.
(03) HYtechf6 Martin P.X2Q: I would request you to call on 1-800-894-9131.
Allen Culver: you do not have to send me to the sales today
Allen Culver: thank you for helping me out today
(03) HYtechf6 Martin P.X2Q: I am sorry for that, because we have different promotions for new customers.
(03) HYtechf6 Martin P.X2Q: Thank you for chatting with Dish Network, have a wonderful day!
Thank you for visiting Dish Network. You may now close this window.

i have trying to get RFDTVHD added onto dish network and i am having no such luck please help me

allen


----------



## coldsteel (Mar 29, 2007)

There is no RFD TV in HD on Dish.


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

> Allen Culver: who would i need to contact to get RFDTVHD listed onto your website?
> (03) HYtechf6 Martin P.X2Q: It is already updated on the website.
> (03) HYtechf6 Martin P.X2Q: You need to add it additionally, there is an fee of $3 every month.
> (03) HYtechf6 Martin P.X2Q: .
> ...


Sounds like they offered to help and you refused.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

bluegras said:


> i just got done talking to someone at dish network and trying to get RFDTVHD and this what they told me
> 
> Welcome to DISH Network Chat.
> (03) HYtechf6 Martin P.X2Q: How may I help you?
> ...


That CSR may not know what he/she is talking about. RFDTV HD is probably very low on their HD wish list.


----------



## RWar24 (Mar 7, 2009)

Do we really need to see the Big Joe Polka Show in HD?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

bluegras said:


> (03) HYtechf6 Martin P.X2Q: We offer RFD TV in HD.
> (03) HYtechf6 Martin P.X2Q: It is available on channel number 9398.


Channel 9398 is the SD feed of RFD TV that is part of DISH Family.

It is probably confusing to the CSR that it has a 93xx number ... but most of the low 9400 numbers and 9390's are "Public Interest" channels. (RFD TV was a PI channel when placed there ... it ceased to qualify as a PI a couple of years ago and is now a normal channel.)


----------



## Glen_D (Oct 21, 2006)

RWar24 said:


> Do we really need to see the Big Joe Polka Show in HD?


Is the Big Joe Polka Show even recorded in HD? For that matter, how much of RFD's other programming is HD? The vintage country music shows wouldn't be, for sure.


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

James Long said:


> Channel 9398 is the SD feed of RFD TV that is part of DISH Family.
> 
> It is probably confusing to the CSR that it has a 93xx number ... but most of the low 9400 numbers and 9390's are "Public Interest" channels. (RFD TV was a PI channel when placed there ... it ceased to qualify as a PI a couple of years ago and is now a normal channel.)


I'm not seeing 9398. 
AT-250.


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

RFD TV is on Channel 231. Dunno if HD or not as I have a 508.



RWar24 said:


> Do we really need to see the Big Joe Polka Show in HD?


Probably not, but I could handle the Hee Haw Honeys and Lorianne Crook in HD if I had it.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Kent Taylor said:


> I'm not seeing 9398.
> AT-250.


You shouldn't be seeing 9398 ... as stated:


James Long said:


> Channel 9398 is the SD feed of RFD TV that is part of DISH Family.


9398 is there for DISH Family ... not for you (or any other AT package subscriber.

There are several channels in the 9390's range for DISH Family ...
9393 3ABN (which is free to all subscribed equipment)
9394 KTV (see channel 264)
9395 ANGL2 (see channel 266)
9396 COLRS (see channel 9407)
9397 BYUTV (see channel 9403)
9398 RFDTV (see channel 231)
9399 CTN (available on all packages and also on channel 267)

9393 was on 9710 until 6-16-2010 ... it was moved to clear the 9700 range for Racetrack TV (on 118). The 9700 range was also historically used for SkyAngel's separate satellite service.


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

James Long said:


> You shouldn't be seeing 9398 ...


Well then, I guess it's working.


----------

